# problema con modulos mod_security y mod_evasive en apache

## johpunk

e tenido un par de problemas y dudas al configurar el mod_security me e guiado de este tuto http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Apache_Modules_mod_security no es nada dificil, segun ese link dice

 *Quote:*   

> The module is configured in /etc/apache2/modules.d/99_mod_security.conf
> 
> By adding a line like
> 
> SecFilter KEYWORD
> ...

 

no se si es que hay que poner el SecFilter KEYWORD dentro de etc/apache2/modules.d/99_mod_security.conf o no pero cuando lo pongo dentro de ese fichero me da el siguiente error al reiniciar el apache

 *Quote:*   

> * apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:
> 
> Syntax error on line 3 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/99_mod_security.conf:
> 
> Invalid command 'SecFilter', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
> ...

 

la unica solucion a ese error es quiter el SecFilter KEYWORD, por otro lado no se que pasa pero una vez instalado el mod_secutiry y al poner  -D SECURITY en /etc/conf.d/apache2 by adding y ejecuto localhost y me dice

 *Quote:*   

> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
> 
> Apache Server at localhost Port 80

 

esto mismo me sale cuando quiero entrar via https y ni hablar cuando trato de probar con And check if a request like http://www.youdomin.de/index.php?a=/bin/sh is blocked and mentioned in error.log. entra normal a el blog, la verdad no tengo idea me me pasa ese tipo de cosas si configure todo como decia la guia esa, en cuanto a mod_evasive lo instale luego en /etc/conf.d/apache2 agrege -D EVASIVE, reinice el apache y todo bien pero nose como probar a ver si funciona bien o no. aca dejo otra informacion extra, al instalar mod_security me sale

 *Quote:*   

> * Messages for package www-apache/mod_security-2.5.9-r1:
> 
>  * Please note that the core rule set distributed with mod_security is quite
> 
>  * draconic. If you're using this on a blog, a forum or another user-submitted
> ...

 

y con mod_evasive

 *Quote:*   

> * Configuration file installed as
> 
>  *     /etc/apache2/modules.d/10_mod_evasive.conf
> 
>  * You may want to edit it before turning the module on in /etc/conf.d/apache2

 

----------

## johpunk

retomando este post e vuelto a intentar configurar estos 2 modules de apache y e conseguido que funcione el mod_security con la unica diferencia que ahora no puedo logearme en phpmyadmin pq me sale lo siguiente 

 *Quote:*   

> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin/index.php on this server.

 

lo mismo sucede cuando intento logearme en mi blog

 *Quote:*   

> You don't have permission to access /wp-login.php on this server.

 

por otro lado tampoco mp deja cargar la plantilla e imagenes del blog, e estado googleando a ver que debo configurar pero no doy con la solucion, intente con .htaccess y este manual que conseguí http://blogsecurity.net/wordpress/modsecurity-and-wordpress-defense-in-depth pero cuando reinicio el apache tambien me lo bloquea. solo quiero que todo esto se normalize y poder tener todo funcional y seguro. en cuando al mod_evasive lo tengo configurado de la siguiente forma

 *Quote:*   

> <IfDefine EVASIVE>
> 
> LoadModule evasive_module modules/mod_evasive.so
> 
> DOSHashTableSize 3097
> ...

 

segun este link http://rm-rf.es/evitar-ataques-dos-apache-mod_evasive/ dice que la ip que esta en DOSWhitelist debe ser una ip ficticia, a la hora de ejecutar el test de este modulo me aparece lo siguiente.

 *Quote:*   

> HTTP/1.1 403 Forbidden
> 
> HTTP/1.1 403 Forbidden
> 
> HTTP/1.1 403 Forbidden
> ...

 

no lo copie todo porque es muy extenso, y segun e leido que lo normal es que aparesca algo como 

 *Quote:*   

> HTTP/1.1 200 OK
> 
> HTTP/1.1 200 OK
> 
> HTTP/1.1 200 OK
> ...

 

alguna idea de como solucionar esto   :Question:   :Idea: 

----------

## CiScOh4x0r

Es bastante curioso tu caso, no sabria darte una respuesta, ya que acabo de configurar un vps que tengo con Gentoo y para mi mala suerte, me dice:

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access / on this server.

Al simplemente ingresar la direccion... No tengo mod_security .

He revisado las configuraciones de apache  y segun veo lo tengo todo bien.... Y la verdad es que por hoy no tengo ni la mas minima idea de porque me sucede esto  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

